# Please adopt me



## lienluu (Dec 30, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-708218345413567790&hl=en


----------



## Persephone (Dec 30, 2006)

It's "not available"


----------



## Heather (Dec 30, 2006)

Worked for me....poor kitty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2006)

That is one frightened kitty.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 3, 2007)

Persephone said:


> It's "not available"


Must be a bandwidth thing, I could not see either. Not a bid deal since I am not EVEN interested in cats.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 3, 2007)

IdahoOrchid said:


> Must be a bandwidth thing, I could not see either. Not a bid deal since I am not EVEN interested in cats.


I viewed it and it isn't a cat that you would want to try with !!!


----------

